# Pics: Tandem with Xtracycle attachment...



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey all, I've been occupying myself with a little Xtracycle conversion project, adding their Free Radical extension onto an old solo-bike frame. But _naturally_ I got to wondering whether anybody has ever added an Xtracycle kit onto a tandem, and _voila_, here's what my magic Google ramp dug up:

https://www.ecovelo.info/2008/08/13/gallery-dereks-electra-tandem-wxtracycle-conversion/










And because this is a Mountain Tandem forum, there's also this example of a Cannondale conversion, but (a) it's lacking details and (b) I would never be so brazen as to ride this contraption off road (there are scattered reports of Xtracycles breaking on solo bike builds; I wouldn't encumber one with our weight + the stresses of off-road pounding).

https://www.xtracyclegallery.com/2009/07/396-hojjis-tandem-xtracycle.html


----------

